# Gudereit M45 / RH 58cm



## lindstrom (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein Gudereit M45. Das Bike ist top in Schuss, da kaum benutzt und hochwertig ausgestattet. Die Rahmenhöhe eignet sich besonders für größere Fahrer (bin 2m). 

Alles weitere hier: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=38121048


----------



## ixw1x (18. September 2011)

Link war falsch 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/fahrraeder/herren/u371458


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

